
Apple is rejecting apps that use emoji in their UI - richinfante
https://9to5mac.com/2018/02/02/apple-rejecting-apps-with-emoji/
======
ztratar
This is a terrible decision. How many apps are they going to have to pull
down?

------
grawprog
I don't understand. Does this mean if you include a unicode character in a
program that ios renders as an emoji your app will be banned or just if you
include the actual image file?

